# Die Wahrheit über Störe....



## stu_fishing (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche  Störe fressen Fische ?*

Nachdem immer wieder wage Behauptungen über Störe aufgestellt werden, hier mal ein paar Infos zum Thema:

*- Welche Störe fressen Fische?*

Alle! Vom __ Planktonfresser Löffelstör bis zum Raubfisch Hausen. Es kommt halt auf die Spezialisierung der Art bzw. die Größe des Individuums an. der Hausen ist z.B. ab Größen von 60cm an Fischnahrung angepasst, andere Arten können aber wenn sie größer werden ihren Energiebedarf auch nur noch durch regelmäßigen Fischkonsum decken. Und wenn einem ein Fischchen vors Maul schwimmt sagt auch die friedfertigste __ Schleie nicht nein. Die Störe im Handel sind aber teilweise schon so auf Trockenfutter trainiert, dass Fische nur in Ausnahmefällen genommen werden. 

*- Viele der im Handel angebotenen Sterlets sind Hybriden*

Stimmt nur noch sehr bedingt und kommt auf das Ursprungsland an. Generell nehmen die angebotenen Hybriden stark ab. Vor allem aus Polen kommen aber immer wieder Fische die wirklich schwer zu bestimmen sind. Ich habe hier Fische die ich für eine Kreuzung aus (Albino-) __ Sterlet und Bester halte. Richtiger wäre: Viele der im Handel angebotenen Sterlets sind Sibirische Störe


*- A. gueldenstaedtii wird über 3 (4m) lang*

Auch eher anzuzweifeln. Diese Längenangaben stammen aus Zeiten in denen in Europa drei Störarten unterschieden wurden (inzwischen 8+2). Knapp über 2,5 Meter auf alle Fälle, 4 Meter sind aber ebenso wie 9m lange Hausen eher Fabelwesen. Mit 160kg Gewicht hat er rund 2,5 Meter. Mit 4m Länge sollte ein Stör rund 400- 500kg haben. Was die Durchschnittsgrößen betrifft: Die 1,5 Meter beruhen teilweise auf der Überfischung, sind aber je nach Gewässersystem durchaus auch am natürlichen unteren Durchschnitt. Wobei eine Durchschnittgröße von einem Tier das sein ganzes Leben lang wächst auch eher relativ ist.

*- Teichgröße*

- Halte ich eine Störhaltung im Gartenteich auf längere Sicht für möglich bzw. "artgerecht"?

Von artgerecht kann man bei den meisten Teichen nur von Kleinfischen wie Bitterlingen, __ Moderlieschen oder Stichlingen etc. sprechen. Alle anderen Fische haben in freier Wildbahn doch Habitate die in Gartenteichen normalerweise nicht in dieser Form anzutreffen sind. Also lassen wir das Wort artgerecht mal beiseite..wenns danach ginge könnte man sofort alle Zoos zusperren.

- Also Störe im Gartenteich?

Jein..bei MINDESTENS 40m³ (Sterlet) 60-70m³ (Waxdick, Sternhausen, baerii) Tiefenzone+viel Sauerstoff+guter Filterung+regelmäßige Wasserwechsel/Frischwasser ja. Alle anderen erhältlichen Arten sind für Gartenteiche mehr oder weniger ungeeignet bzw. nur mit extremen Dimenionen und großem Aufwand zu halten. Löffelstöre sind auf Dauer in fast keinem Teich zu halten (Nahrungsspezialist und hohe Ansprüche an die Wasserchemie). Ob Tierquälerei oder nicht ist wohl im Einzellfall zu entscheiden..aber 10m³ sind mehr als grenzwertig. Die utopischen Endgrößen im Teich sind nur deswegen utopisch weil die Fische durch den kleinen Lebensraum kümmern/verbutten
*
- Waxdick kommen nur als männliches Tier in den Handel und diese werden maximal 180cm groß*

Erstens: Völliger Unsinn! Die Geschlechtstrennung erfolgt im Alter von 3-5 Jahren bei Größen von rund einem Meter. Vorher ist das quasi nicht machbar. Dementsprechend sind nur größere Tiere im Handel Männchen während bei kleineren Tieren keine Geschlechtstrennung vorgenommen wurde. Aber selbst da kann es sein dass man auch mal größere Weibchen bekommt - ist aber sehr artspezifisch. Von Hausen oder Weißem Stör bekommt man eigentlich nur Männchen wenn man größere Fische erwerben möchte (Ausnahmen bei großer Brieftasche bestätigen die Regel). Und für die Angabe von 1,8 m für männliche Waxdick hätte ich auch gerne eine Literaturangabe. Zwar bleiben die Männchen kleiner, aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es diesbezüglich keine hinlänglichen Erfahrungen/Untersuchungen an einem gesunden Wildbestand gibt.

*- Die Hausen in der Neuzeit sind auch nur 4-5 Meter lang*

Die 9m + 1,5 Tonnen Gewicht passen auch nicht ganz zusammen, mit 9 Metern müsste das Vieh mindestens 3,5 Tonnen haben. Sehr wohl glaube ich aber an die 6-7 Meter wo die 1,5 Tonnen passen würden.

*- Warum springen Störe?*

Das wissen sie normalerweise nur selber.
1) es wird vermehrt vor Gewittern gesprungen
2) es wird vor allem in der Dämmerung gesprungen
3) bei Parasitenbefall wird um einiges häufiger gesprungen als sonst
4) in kleinen Teichen kommt es häufig vor dass Störe aus dem Teich springen

*- Wohin mit dem zu groß gewordenen Stör?*

Essen, dem Züchter zurückbringen...aber auf keinen Fall in ein freies gewässer aussetzen! Es ist nicht nur strafbar sondern auch ein unabschätzbares Risiko. Momentan werden an Ostsee und Nordsee Wiedereinbürgerungen mit den jeweils heimischen Arten durchgeführt (A. sturio und A. oxirhynchus). Die in Gartenteich gehaltenen Arten bzw. im Fischhandel verkauften Arten sind aber großteils aus dem Pontokaspischen Raum bzw. Sibirien. Wenn diese Arten ausgewildert werden können sie sich mit den heimischen Arten kreuzen und die Genpools vernichten. Von daher ist ein Besatz mit Stören aus dem Gartenteich, auch wenn sie es vielleicht im Freigewässer besser haben eine ökologisch durch nichts zu rechtfertigende Handlung.

*- Wie groß werden Sterlets?*

Die Durchschnittsgröße von Sterlets (in freier Wildbahn!!) würde ich zwischen 65 und 75 cm ansiedeln. Ich habe aber auch schon Tiere mit über 110cm gesehen. 

*- Wie schnell wachsen Störe?*

Das Wachstum ist je Art, Futter und Wassertemperatur sehr unterschiedlich..so sind meine Hausen innheralb eines Jahres 60 - 80cm groß geworden.

Grob sind in meinem Gartenteich bei ähnlichem Temperaturregime und Fütterung mit Forellenfutter Sterlets 1-2,5 cm im Monat gewachsen, Sibirische und Waxdicks 3-6cm. Die Fische waren zu dem Zeitraum zwischen 35 und 80cm groß, gemessen wurde nur von April bis Oktober.
Inzwischen sind die Tiere aber so groß, dass das Längenwachstum geringer ist dafür jedoch wesentlich an Gewicht zugelegt wird.
Sterlet und Albinosterlet wachsten relativ langsam, Waxdick und baerii eher schnell, Sternhausen und Diamantstör liegen dazwischen, Hausen und transmontanus wachsen bei passenden Bedingungen wie verrückt.(zB Hausen eines Bekannten in zwei Jahren von 10kg auf 23kg abgewachsen).

*- was kann ich meinen Stören hin und wieder als Leckerli verfüttern?*

Prinzipell alles was ihrer natürlichen Nahurng entspricht: kleine Fischchen, __ Schnecken, Regenwürmer, Muschelfleisch, Shrimps, (gefrorene) Mückenlarven, Fischrogen, weiters werden auch Käse(Gouda), Rollmöpse und Frolic gerne genommen.

Es gibte jedoch zwei Probleme:
Erstens sind viele Störe schon dermaßen auf Pellets eingeschossen, dass Naturnahrung liegen gelassen wird. Meine größeren Fische ignorieren zB Fischlaich, tote Fische und Frolic, sind aber verrückt nach Mückenlarven und Gouda (an einem mir bekannten See werden Störe fast nur mit Frolic und Gouda gefangen). Auch die Bachflohkrebse und Tauwürmer werden vertilgt. Bei meinen Jungfischen(aktuell Hausen) mische ich regelmäßig Frostfutter (rote und schwarze Mückenlarven) unter die Pellets um die Fische neben dem Kunstfutter auch auf Naturfutter zu trainieren.

Zweitens gibt es das Problem das Kunstfutter gewöhnte Fische durch Fütterung mit anderem Materialien aufhören Kunstfutter zu fressen. So nimmt zB ein 160cm Hausen eines Bekannten kein Kunstfuttermehr, da er jahrelang Fischinnereien bekam- er hat inzwischen eher den Bau eines Sternhausen.
Diese Fische magern dann bei geringer Naturfuttermenge stark ab, und sind kaum mehr an Kunstfutter zu gewöhnen. Nicht umsonst ist in der Störzucht die Phase der Umstellung von Natur auf feinste Pellet und Granulatfütterung eine der heikelsten Phasen überhaupt.


Das soll jetzt bitte keiner in die falsche Röhre bekommen, aber so mancher selbsternannte Experte sollte zweimal überlegen bevor einfach irgendwas geschrieben wird! 

LG Thomas


----------

